#  Erste Hilfe >   Unfall im Feld >

## happy-life

Guten Morgen!
Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen in eine schwierige Situation gekommen und hab keine Ahnung, ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe...
Vor ein paar Tagen dachte ich mir ich könnte ja mal wieder joggen gehen um mich ein wenig besser zu fühlen (ich war die zeit davor im krankenhaus)....
Ich nahm wie immer den Hund meiner Freundin und mein Fahrrad und fuhr bei uns ins Feld...
Auf dem Weg dorthin ( die Straße ist für Autos befahrbar, aber wird fast nie genutzt) sah ich ein Fahrzeug, dass leicht in den Graben gerutscht war und das vorne an einem Baum hing. 
Ich beeilte mich und sah vier Personen, zwei kleinere Kinder und die Eltern und rief sofort den Rettungsdienst.
Das kleinste Kind war ein Mädchen und schrie wie verrückt, die anderen Personen waren nicht ansprechbar... Nun hatte ich das Problem, dass die Tür klemmte. 
Ich schlug hinten, dass kleine Fentser auf, dass half aber nichts und musste das andere auch noch aufschlagen...Endlich bekam ich die Tür auf.
Der kleine Junge der dort lag war bewusstlos mit Wunde am Kopf, nachdem ich ihn aus dem Auto gezogen hatte, merkte ich, dass er nur noch Schnappatmung machte. Obwohl ich mir unsicher war fing ích an zu reanimieren. 
Das Problem war, dass die Mutter eine stark blutende Wunde hatte und kaum noch ansprechbar war, ebenso der Vater, der glaub ich einen Schock hatte.
Das Mädchen schien bis auf ein Armbruch in Ordnung.
Ich hatte keine Ahnung, wie ich das mit 3 Verletzten schaffen sollte. Außerdem hatte ich keine Verbände und nichts und gerade in diesem Moment war kein anderer Mensch in Sichtweite. ( Das Feldstück liegt ziemlich abgelegen) 
Ich holte so schnell wie möglich die Mutter aus dem Auto, was sich als ziemlich schwierig erwies machte aus meinen Pulli einen Verband und hielt den Arm hoch. Zwischendurch durfte ich den kleinen Jungen nicht vergessen. Nachdem die Mutter halbwegs versorgt war, holte ich den Vater aus dem Auto und legte ihm die Beine hoch, ich hatte nichts mehr als Decke, so musste sich der Hund notdürftig daneben legen.
Ich reanimierte weiter und holte das Mädchen aus dem Auto, dem ich leider nicht helfen konnte, weil ich dachte, dass eine Reanimation einem Armbruch vorgeht. 
Ich habe immer versucht, dass die Reanimation nicht länger als 2 Minuten unterbrochen ist, aber ich mussten den anderen einfach auch helfen. 
Zweites Problem war der Ort des Unfalls, ich hatte keine Ahnung wo das jetzt genau war, deshalb dauerte es etwas, da ich alles in der Umgebung erstmal gründlich beschreiben musste und das kleine Mädchen hat die ganze Zeit nur gebrüllt. 
Gott sei Dank, traf nach einer Weile Hubschrauber und RTW ein. 
Was ich bis jetzt weiß, sind alle noch am Leben. Nur ich dachte zwischendurch, dass der kleine Junge stirbt ( den Jungen und die Schwester kenne ich). 
Ich weiß nicht, ob man sich nur um einen Verletzten kümmern soll oder nicht, aber ich konnte die Eltern ja auch nicht so schwer verletzt im Auto lassen.
Hab ich jetzt alles richtig gemacht oder war das total falsch :Huh?:  
Diese Frage beschäftigt mich seit dem Unfall sehr, weil es mir für den Jungen total leid tut, dass ich zwischendurch immer abbrechen musste. 
Hoffe auf Antowort.
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Happy-life, 
finde Dein Verhalten bez. Ersthelfer ganz toll. Du hast sogar die richtige Reihenfolge gewählt, (dem scheinbar am bedrohlichsten Verletzten zuerst helfen). Ob jetzt Deine Hilfsmaßnahmen alle zu 100% richtig waren, weiß ich auch nicht. Du hast aber zumindest 100% von dem geleistet, was Du für richtig hieltest. Mehr kann Niemand von Dir erwarten.
Ein ganz dickes Lob. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## happy-life

Danke, dass freut mich sehr...und beruhigt mich auch
Als ich da angekommen bin, habe ich an gar nichts anderes mehr gedacht, sondern hab mich nur gefragt, wie ich allen helfen kann.
Bin ich froh, dass ich mein Erste-hilfe-Kurs immer wieder auffrische...bei sowas lohnt es sich dann.
Wenn man das so nur liest in der Zeitung oder so, dann denkt man nicht darüber nach, aber jetzt wird man doch nachdenklicher.
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Prima und Hut ab vor soviel Mut zur Hilfe. 
Es gibt bei Großschadensereignissen gewissen Regeln. 
Dabei werden Patienten die _mit dem Leben nicht vereinbare Verletztungen_ aufweisen - z.B. Reanimation - nicht versorgt.
Sondern zuerst diejenigen denen noch zu helfen ist. 
Das klingt brutal, ist aber so und einfach nicht anders machbar. Da es immer ein Missverhältnis von Helfern und Opfern/ Verletzten gibt. 
Das wäre z.B. auch in deiner Situation angebracht gewesen, den 1 Helfer und 3 (Schwer) Verletzte ist einfach ein Verhältnis das nicht/ kaum zu regeln ist. 
Du hast das Prima gemacht und wohl auch allen das Leben gerettet, HUT AB! 
Du hast dich allerdings selber in massive Schwierigkeiten gebracht da du alles Gleichzeitig machen wolltest/ solltest...  *Ich will dich nicht damit kritisieren sondern dich ausdrücklich LOBEN und dir meinen tiefen RESPEKT aussprechen.
Nicht alle hätten so wie du gehandelt, ich hoffe das man dich auf dem Laufenden hält, da du die Kinder kennst.
Ich würde mir für dich eine Anerkennung wünschen die es von Städten/ Landkreisen gibt und für besondere Leistungen ausgesprochen werden können. * besonderen Gruß vom  
Schubser

----------


## happy-life

Hey...
Danke für das Lob, du hast mir Mut gemacht zu hoffen, dass der Junge es überlebt. 
Genau das hatte ich auch im Kopf, dass ich eigentlich die anderen beiden Verletzten Vorrang gehabt hätten.
Doch ein kleinen Jungen, den ich auch kenne und sehr mag, einfach sterben zu lassen, dass konnte ich einfach nicht. *Es hätte mir das Herz gebrochen*. Ich war auch sehr unsicher wegen der Schnappatmung, aber ich dachte mir, dass ich es nicht schlimmer machen könnnte.
Auch ein großes Problem war, dass die Schwester unglaublich an ihrem Bruder hing und mich die ganze Zeit nur angebrüllt hat und ihn wecken wollte (dazu kamen noch die Schmerzen im Arm von ihr). 
Außerdem hatte ich mich am Arm verletzt beim Scheiben einschlagen, weil alles so schnell gehen musste, aber das war es mir 1000 mal wert. 
Wenn der Junge es jetzt nicht schafft, dann wäre das echt traurig und dann hätte ich ein noch schlechteres Gewissen, dass ich die Reanimation zwischendurch unterbrochen habe. 
Fällt es dir denn als Rettungsassistent nicht auch schwer darüber zu entscheiden, ob Leben oder Tod? 
Ganz liebe Grüße...
Tina

----------


## Küken

Das entscheiden nicht wie als Rettungsassistenten, sondern prinzipiell die Notärzte vor Ort. Allerdings kann man eben einfach nicht immer jedem Helfen, sonern muss abwägen wem man noch helfen kann.  
Lg küken

----------


## happy-life

Ja gut wenn man das wesentlich öfter sieht dann ist es etwas anderes. Aber das hätte ich nicht übers Herz gebracht. Wirklich nicht.
Ich staune, echt immer wieder darüber, wie Menschen aus dem Rettungswesen damit umgehen. Hut ab!
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie Küken schon geschrieben hat, bleibt uns es als Rettungsassitent es Gott sei dank erspart über solche Dinge zu entscheiden.
Aber ehrlöich, es fällt mir manchmal nicht leicht die eine oder andere Entscheidung mitzutragen und ich bin dann so frei und lege mein Veto ein. 
In unserem Beruf ist nicht alles aber sooo schlimm wie es sich die meisten vorstellen,
es gibt man glaub es kaum doch überwiegend schöne Erlebnisse...

----------


## happy-life

Find ich gut, dass du manchmal so frei bist dein Veto einzusetzen.
Sonst wäre der Beruf, glaube ich, auch sehr schwierig, wenn alles nur schlimm wär.  
Nur wenn man sowas nicht oft sieht muss man auch erstmal damit klar kommen. 
Mit kleinen Kinder, die man doch sehr gut kennt, ist das dann für mich nochmal was anderes, aber immerhin weiß ich, dass er jetzt im Krankenhaus versorgt wird und er es vielleicht schafft. Das wäre wirklich schön, kann ihn sogar besuchen.
Wenn man auf einmal 3 Schwerverletzte im kaputten Auto vor sich hat geht das einem in den Kopf und man denkt wirklich nochmal darüber nach. 
Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass der Junge es schafft, aber noch glaube ich mit Optimismus daran. 
Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich Angst haben muss jemanden auf diese Weise zu verlieren. Er schafft das schon!
Liebe Grüße...und danke für die Antworten
Tina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Übrings wenn es dich so sehr beschäftigt, dann sprich mal mir deinem Hausarzt darüber.
der soll dich mal in eine Praxis überweisen in der man Menschen hilft die solche situationen erlebt/ durchlebt haben.
Nicht das sich das bei dir festsetzt und "einbrennt"....

----------


## happy-life

Nein, ich denke das geht so in Ordnung. Man macht sich halt nur Sorgen.
Dem Jungen geht es auch schon wieder besser, das beruhigt mich.
Er schafft es höchstwahrscheinlich, sodass man glücklich ist ihm geholfen zu haben.
Den Eltern und dem Mädchen geht es auch wieder halbwegs gut. Ich bin froh, dass ich ihn allen helfen konnte.
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## happy-life

Hätte ich die Menschen nicht gekannt, wer das was anderes gewesen. 
Sonst hätte ich damit ja kein Problem.

----------

